
Law Enforcement Using Facebook and Apple to Data-Mine Accounts of Protesters - yaddayadda
http://www.alternet.org/activism/law-enforcement-using-facebook-and-apple-data-mine-accounts-trump-protest-arrestees-0
======
hrodriguez
> Law Enforcement Using Facebook and Apple to Data-Mine Accounts of Protesters

Protesters or George Soros funded paid thugs and rioters? There's a
distinction.

------
yaddayadda
Had to edit title to meet HN length requirements. More accurate alternatives
welcome!

